# Homeless prank call to Wendy's



## outskirts (Feb 26, 2019)

Prank call to Wendy's. So damn funny.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 26, 2019)

the title (of the video, not this thread) is click-baity... hobo/homeless guy was never banned, because he never went there in the first place.


----------



## outskirts (Feb 26, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> the title (of the video, not this thread) is click-baity... hobo/homeless guy was never banned, because he never went there in the first place.


True. A lot of video titles on youtube are click-baity. I just think this guy is funny with the way he calls people up and fucks with them. He has other, and much funnier videos.


----------

